# Rave for Neutrogena's 60 Second Mask Scrub



## Jennifer (Sep 16, 2006)

i've been using this almost daily every day for the past 2 weeks and my skin's gotten much clearer!

check it out here.

instead of 60 seconds, i leave it on for about 60 minutes (when i watch tv or something or surf MuT) and it helps a lot!

anyone else use it?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh oh oh! I have it but stopped using it becayse I didn't see a difference. However, I only left it on for 1 minute or so. I will try yout trick though.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh oh oh! I have it but stopped using it becayse I didn't see a difference. However, I only left it on for 1 minute or so. I will try yout trick though. yeah, definitely! don't forget the update


----------



## Marisol (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah, definitely! don't forget the update



Yes ma'am!


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 16, 2006)

I have been using DDF Sulfur Thereapeutic Mask, which I really like (I leave it on for about 20 minutes). However, I have looked at this Neutrogena mask several times and I always talk myself out of buying it. Maybe I will go ahead and try it after I run out of my DDF. An added note: I ALWAYS leave masks on longer than the instructions say to.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif An added note: I ALWAYS leave masks on longer than the instructions say to. You and Jennifer are out of control!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You and Jennifer are out of control!



LOL

Quote:
An added note: I ALWAYS leave masks on longer than the instructions say to. me, too!


----------



## korina981 (Sep 16, 2006)

looks good. is it a self heating one? I think i'll get during my next drugstore haul.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif looks good. is it a self heating one? I think i'll get during my next drugstore haul. no, it's not. it actually has menthol in it, so it's VERY cooling. sometimes i like to blow air outta my nose because it's a cool (literally) feeling LOL


----------



## lynnda (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Jennnifer I have been wanting to try something new!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 16, 2006)

What are you talking about,~lol I've never seen any single zit on your skin


----------



## beautynista (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh, i love this stuff! I use to do the same, leave it on for about an hour...its awesome, and i love the cooling feeling!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 16, 2006)

I went to put it on last night and for some reason, I looked at the bottom of the bottle and it expired in September 2005. Yikes! I can't believe that I have had it that long. Anyways, I threw it away but next time that I visit the drugstore, I will check it out again.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've been using this almost daily every day for the past 2 weeks and my skin's gotten much clearer!
check it out here.

instead of 60 seconds, i leave it on for about 60 minutes (when i watch tv or something or surf MuT) and it helps a lot!

anyone else use it?

I have it. I love it as a scrub but it's too irritating for me to use daily for a whole hour


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What are you talking about,~lol I've never seen any single zit on your skin thanks to my foundation LOL

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to put it on last night and for some reason, I looked at the bottom of the bottle and it expired in September 2005. Yikes! I can't believe that I have had it that long. Anyways, I threw it away but next time that I visit the drugstore, I will check it out again. awww, too bad.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jennifer! I would've never thought to leave a mask on that long. You are a patient person!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 17, 2006)

Glad your skins getting clearer



ill have to check it out.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey! That's totally what I use! And it helped alot for me - but I am trying to move to one that isn't an exfoliant (yeah i cant spell and I don't wanna try haha) for my regular use and just use that one for every so often. But I am with you - it's wonderful!


----------



## LittleMissV (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh that sounds great!! ill have to check it out!


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif An added note: I ALWAYS leave masks on longer than the instructions say to. I do too


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 20, 2006)

How often do you use it Jen? Do you think it would be too drying for combo skin? I'm getting this next time I go to Wal-Mart!!


----------



## korina981 (Oct 24, 2006)

i bought this today and am wearing it right now


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How often do you use it Jen? Do you think it would be too drying for combo skin? i'm so sorry so late! i never saw your reply



i use it at least twice a week or so, but not every day. it's definitely not drying. i have combo skin! just moisturize well after.

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i bought this today and am wearing it right now



let us know how you like it!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 25, 2006)

Neutrogena has LOTS of lovely products, I just wish I didn't get all flaky after using them!


----------



## korina981 (Oct 25, 2006)

wow! it did an awesome job of getting rid of some bumpy blackheads on my nose i can never get out... it did the job better than anything else i've used.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow! it did an awesome job of getting rid of some bumpy blackheads on my nose i can never get out... it did the job better than anything else i've used. yay! glad it worked!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 25, 2006)

Maybe I will try it. I always leave masques on longer too.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll have to check it out. I love Neutrogena's products! And I always leave masks on longer than the directions say.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 25, 2006)

What? 60 min? You must be kidding me jen! I won't leave any facial product on my face for that long. Glad to hear that it works great on you.


----------



## strawberry1 (Oct 26, 2006)

I love the Neutrogena 60 second scrub. Definitely a must have.


----------



## AppleTorta (Oct 26, 2006)

This sounds good. Ill have to try it.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2006)

I will have to try that out now. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 26, 2006)

Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Pumpkin ohyeah (Oct 26, 2006)

I love this stuff, but as of late ive been using it as a bath tub stopper. it fits the drain perfectly...lol

I love this stuff, but as of late ive been using it as a bath tub stopper. it fits the drain perfectly...lol


----------



## XxAshleyxX (Oct 26, 2006)

Ooo I love this stuff!



Seeing this thread I autally tried this last night for only about 45mins and almost all of the spots are gone! Im almost out but Im diffenitly going to get more. Thanks so much! I used mine for like a min and a half and it didnt do much. Now I know why lol!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2006)

keep us posted, everyone!

Originally Posted by *mabelwan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What? 60 min? You must be kidding me jen! I won't leave any facial product on my face for that long. why not?!

Originally Posted by *Pumpkin ohyeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love this stuff, but as of late ive been using it as a bath tub stopper. it fits the drain perfectly...lol lmao!

Originally Posted by *XxAshleyxX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooo I love this stuff!



Seeing this thread I autally tried this last night for only about 45mins and almost all of the spots are gone! Im almost out but Im diffenitly going to get more. Thanks so much! I used mine for like a min and a half and it didnt do much. Now I know why lol! LOL yay!


----------

